# Phal help, please!



## swamprad (Apr 7, 2008)

This phal was the picture of health, now suddenly these nasty yellow spots. Does this look like fungus? I've quarantined the plant and sprinkled with cinnamon, any other ideas?

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------

